# Checking SG



## HJ7 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm making my first batch and was wondering how often I should be checking the SG. There is still lots of activity at the airlock.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

When you think it's done. As in there is little to no activity in airlock; unless you plan to stop the ferment for a specific ABV or taste.


----------



## hipifreq (Sep 9, 2010)

What Fl_Beak said - only check when your airlock doesn't bubble. You can use a sanitized hose with CLEAN water in it to start a syphon. Pull enough out to clear the hose of the water, then put a little more in a graduated cylinder to check SG.


----------

